# Any news on Lake Elsie



## Walleye fisher (May 5, 2005)

Has anyone ever fished here? what is in this lake?


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

Depends on who you talk to. I have never caught anything there, but have only fished it a few times. My buddy has a cabin on there and he says the fishing stinks also. His father says fishing used to be good years ago but not anymore. A guy I work with fishes SE ND a lot and he says the fishing is pretty good. Personally I wouldn't waste the gas to drive there.


----------



## Walleye fisher (May 5, 2005)

Never fished this lake wondering what colors are hot. :strapped:


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

invisible. you would have just as much luck as anything else.


----------

